

How child porn killed my app called YayNay - hablahaha
https://medium.com/interesting-technology-reads/c0ccea6d8b2c?af=1977852&c=122515

======
pixl97
Yea. As a server admin with 18 years under his belt, here's the first thing
you need to know about the internet. If you have an anonymous service a basic
tenant is moderation and spam fighting. I've seen a hundred good ideas that
would never work because they don't take in to consideration that 'People are
assholes'.

Any system that does not fight spam will quickly become only spam (porn
considered as spam in this case as it's not the point of the app). Any image
rating/manipulation program will quickly become only spam and porn unless
heavily moderated.

TL;DR: If you aren't considering spam and security issues when developing apps
please stop. Either read up, in detail, on how to do it correctly or add a
developer that understands the issue.

------
a3voices
_1 — number of child porn accounts we kicked and reported_

Just 1? Wow, you gave up way too easily.

~~~
Uhhrrr
I have to imagine hotornot.com figured out how to deal with a few more than 1.

~~~
a3voices
hotornot.com had moderators who would approve photos before they were made
public.

